
The problematic culture of “Worse is Better” - napolux
https://pchiusano.github.io/2014-10-13/worseisworse.html
======
scholia
Already discussed
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8449680](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8449680)

